# I hate skype ports



## alie (Feb 21, 2009)

its keeps crashing and takes long time to install via portinstall. i hate skype under emulation. anyone know how to solve this problem ?


----------



## anemos (Feb 21, 2009)

What exactly is the problem?
I've installed Skype on a FreeBSD 7 with Linux emulation and it works fine.
What's your uname -a?

Follow these instructions.


----------



## alie (Feb 22, 2009)

thank u so much. my problem is solved now.


----------

